# 1988 Stanza Rear Driverside Door Won't Open



## Geester (Jan 7, 2015)

1988 Stanza Rear Driverside Door Won't Open. Door for a while would open from the inside, now it won't open at all. I'm told I need new latch at $80 labor charge. Can you shed any light on my challenge?

Geester


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You likely do need a latch and you should have replaced it while it could still be opened from the inside, as it's a lot harder job when you can't get the door open using either door handle.


----------

